# long term use of Milk of Magnesia?



## KrisBD (Aug 22, 2004)

to combat my constipation, i have started taking daily doses of soluable fiber and a little milk of magnesia at night. how safe is using MOM and for how long/how often can it be used without causing problems or any damage? i DON"T need anything else wrong down there!


----------



## chas14 (Aug 5, 2002)

If you need magnesium on a daily basis, you would do better with magnesium oxide tablets rather than MOM. Most of us take between 500 to 1000 mgm daily. Some members of the board have been using it as long as three years with no problem.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know that it matters which form the magnesium is. Either MOM or Magnesium Oxide does the same thing and neither is riskier than the other.Magnesium is an osmotic laxative, it draws water into the stool.I would adjust the dose of magnesium (either from MOM or supplements) so you get less thatn 1,000 mgs a day.That is the recommended maximum.If you have kidney disease you may not tolerate that much magnesium and need to work with your doctor. If the kidney is damaged from something else you can build up too much magnesium in the blood and that can effect heart rhythm and other things. But that is usually only seen in people with pre-existing kidney damage.The osmotic laxatives will not cause the colon to become "lazy", etc like the stimulatory laxatives (senna, cascara) can.K.


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

glad you wrote in K. i just took MOM for 2 nights hoping it might unblock me and all i feel is waterlogged. i didn't realize about the kidney thing. i think since i have spasms alot, a watery stool doesn't help me. i need calm intestines and a calm mind!


----------

